# frightstore.com tombstones & corpses



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, and that's probably true when the person doing the imitation is *NOT* trying to make a profit on your work.

Your Annabel Lee tombstone is a direct rip off of my wife's tombstone. 












She posted the build up of this stone on this forum last year here.

And also posted about it on HauntForum here.

We noticed you had made a copy of it a while back and thought nothing of it. We were actually flattered. Now, you are selling it?!? That's a bit too much.

I would appreciate it if you would remove my wife's tombstone from your store.


----------



## FirstSpartan (Aug 7, 2008)

My apologies Jaybo it was NOT intentional!

I will certainly take it off. When pulling out all our tombstones from our shed this spring we did searches to make sure our products would not be copies of others hard work but yours got through and we're sorry. It would certainly not be right in keeping your tombstone on our site.

After seeing Edgar Allen Poe's poem and a quick search on google we missed your thumbnail. We made a mistake and hope we can make it up to you somehow. We're a new business and understand the first year will be a bumpy road but we're up to the challenge and we will do our best to uphold customer satisfaction.

regards - 
Derrick


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

FirstSpartan said:


> My apologies Jaybo it was NOT intentional!
> 
> I will certainly take it off. When pulling out all our tombstones from our shed this spring we did searches to make sure our products would not be copies of others hard work but yours got through and we're sorry. It would certainly not be right in keeping your tombstone on our site.
> 
> ...


Thank you for understanding and removing the prop from your store. I wish you luck with your new business.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, I was a little surprised to see my William Wilson tombstone too. It's not my favorite stone that I made _(in fact, it's the first_). And you got the epitaph wrong. But if you want to copy it go ahead. But, perhaps next time just a heads up and a little credit? 

Good luck with your business. No hard feeling here. I was a bit flattered myself.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You know, now that I remeber, I got the epitaph off of an internet search and I got it wrong. Hee! It did say trouble, touble you. heheh. Plus, you changed it up enough that it's not super like my stone.


----------



## FirstSpartan (Aug 7, 2008)

Terra said:


> You know, now that I remeber, I got the epitaph off of an internet search and I got it wrong. Hee! It did say trouble, touble you. heheh. Plus, you changed it up enough that it's not super like my stone.


Hi Terra! I got the epithaph from the internet also, here I believe but it's all over.
william wilson epitaph

I like the old epitaphs personaly, especially the old western ones.

regards - 
Derrick


----------

